# Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?



## Testpilot (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mir einen Skimmer für meinen Teich 12qm Oberfläche zulegen.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher welchen ich mir zulegen soll.
Folgende Modelle habe ich in die engere Wahl genommen und hätte da gerne mal eure Meinung zu gehört.

1) SwimSkim 25 Oberflächenabsauger von OASE
2) Velda Pond Skimmer mit Pumpe 

Der Skimmer von Velda Pond ist mein Favorit da er Preislich und vom Stromverbrauch her vor dem von OASE liegt.

Was meint ihr??

Danke!!


----------



## axel--s (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

hallo,


den von velda hatte ich auch anfangs, was soll ich sagen, er funktioniert, allerdings bist du ständig am sauber machen von dem teil, er ist einfach zu klein, von daher hab ich ihn wieder rausgeschmissen und mir einen standskimmer zugelegt der mittels pumpe den dreck in den filter pumpt und damit raus aus dem teichkreislauf.

zu dem anderen skimmer kann ich nichts sagen, aber nachdem ich mir die konstruktion angesehen habe schätze ich mal das sich beide nicht viel nehmen werden.

empfehlen würde ich keinen von beiden, hängt sicherlich auch viel von der zu filternden oberfläche ab.

gruß
axel


----------



## koimen (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Testpilot......

Ich benutze einen einfachen Rohrskimmer bei meinem Schwerkraftfiltersystem. Habe ich an ein PVC Rohr angeschlossen und direkt in den Vorfilter geführt. Klappt tiptop und bin bis jetzt auch zufrieden mit dem gelegentlichen reinigen.
Beim Kauf hat dieser mein Berater in der Koifarm empfohlen er sei der beste und erst noch einer der günstigeren Sorte...... 

Empf. Pumpenleistung	3’000 – 39’000 l/h
Material	Kunststoff schwarz
Lieferumfang	Skimmer, Filterkorb
Anschluss	Ø 125 mm
Aufstellung	Rohranschluss
Effekt. Durchflussmenge	min. 50 l/min
max. 300 l/min


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Wir benutzen *diesen hier* - er funktioniert einwandfrei und ist aus unserer Sicht uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert  .

Die Pumpe kann direkt im Skimmer eingebaut werden, was  wir auch getan haben. Von dort wird das Wasser durch den Filter und wieder in den Teich (bei uns Bachlauf) gepumpt.


----------



## sternhausen (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Testpilot
Zuerst mal die Frage ob du auch einen Teichfilter betreibst?
Wenn nicht dann kannst du die Rohrskimmer sowieso vergessen, da ein Skimmer nur effektiv arbeitet wenn du ihn über einen Filter betreibst.
Bei z.B 8mm Körben wird nicht wirklich viel mehr als einige Blätter hängenbleiben und alles andere wird nur im Kreis gepumpt.
Ein Wandeinbauskimmer ist zwar recht gut allerdings finde ich den etwas übertrieben bei deiner Teichgrösse.
Ich würde dir den Oase Swim Skim empfehlen, da der für deine Teichgrösse sicher mehr als ausreichend ist. Der Schmutzauffangkorb ist zwar nicht der grösste, aber durch den integrierten Filter bleiben auch kleine Partikel hängen.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die eingebaute Pumpe und die Flexibilität bei Windrichtungsänderungen.
Ich betreibe den gleichen in meinem Filtergraben und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Mein Filtergraben hat eine Wasserfläche von ca 20m2, für den Schwimmteich mit ca 100m2 wäre er natürlich zu klein.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Elfriede (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Testpilot,

ich habe mir vor einem Monat den kleinen Oase SwimSkim für 25m² gekauft, obwohl mein Teich die dreifache Fläche hat. Bei mir treibt nämlich der ständige Wind jeglichen Oberflächenschmutz in einer Ecke auf einer Fläche von nur 2 m² zusammen, also funktioniert der Skimmer für meinen Bedarf bestens. Dass er  eine Fläche von 25 m² sauber halten kann bezweifle ich jedoch.Für Teiche mit CO2-Mangel sollte man diesen Skimmer mit der sicher gut gemeinten Sauerstoffanreicherung lieber nicht verwenden, denn sie verursacht eine nicht unbedeutende Wasserbewegung und treibt damit CO2 aus dem Teich. Leider habe ich bei der Bestellung nicht darauf geachtet, sonst hätte ich mich wohl eher für den Pond Skimmer von Velda entschieden, der meinen Bedürfnissen sicher auch genügt hätte.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## sternhausen (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Elfriede
Um die Sauerstoffanreicherung zu unterbinden, brauchst du nur das blaue Loch in einem der 3 Schwimmkörper zb mit einem Tape verschliesen.
Damit verhinderst du die Luftsprudlerei.
Kannst du ganz leicht ausprobieren, indem du das blaue Loch für einen Test mal mit dem Finger zuhälst.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Timo,

ich benutze ein älteres Modell vom Oa*e AquaSkim 40.
Der Korb könnte größer sein und der Kopf etwas mehr Spiel ausgleichen (bei uns ist die Verdunstung derzeit wieder besonders heftig).
Der Start gestaltet sich etwas schwierig, da man alle Luft aus den Schläuchen bekommen sollte. Falls nicht, schießt der Skimmer trotz ausreichender Beschwerung gern mal wie eine Rakete aus dem Wasser. :evil

Ansonsten verrichtet er seit Sommer 2004 klaglos seinen Dienst.

Allerdings schafft es (fast?) kein Skimmer gegen den vorherrschenden Wind zu arbeiten. Daher wähle die Stelle gut aus, an der er platziert werden soll!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Ich nutze auch den AquaSkim 40 und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.

Mein Nachbar hat diesen SwimSkim von Oase  Der holt nun nix von der Oberfläche.


----------



## Testpilot (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Sicherlich ist der AquaSkim40 nicht verkehrt aber ich habe nicht so einen Riesenteich wie ihr. Zudem bräuchte ich eine weitere, zweite, Pumpe, oder aber eine neue mit 2 Anschlüssen. Das würde mein Budget bei diesem Vorhaben bei weitem überschreiten.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Sternhausen,

danke für Deinen Hinweis, ich habe ihn bereits ausgeführt und den SwimSkim wieder in den Teich gesetzt. Jetzt brauche ich hoffentlich keine Angst mehr vor einem zusätzlichen CO2-Austrieb zu haben, der Wind lässt sich ja leider nicht abstellen, er hält die Wasseroberfläche fast immer in Bewegung und trägt damit CO2 aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Testpilot (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze auch den AquaSkim 40 und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.
> 
> Mein Nachbar hat diesen SwimSkim von Oase  Der holt nun nix von der Oberfläche.




Wieviel Oberfläche hat der Teich deines Nachbarn??


----------



## p3ox (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo, 

ich habe mir kürzlich auch den O**e SwimSkim 25 gekauft und er verrichtet seine Arbeit ganz gut! Einziger Nachteil ist wirklich das häufige Leeren des Fangkorbes. Bei meinen etwa 25qm wird so gut wie alles angesaugt, ich hab aber auch den Vorteil, dass der Wind einiges in die Richtung des Skimmers blässt!Vorallem jetzt wo viele Algen an der Wasseroberfläche treiben, muss ich den Korb öffter leeren.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Testpilot (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Nun gut, die Körbe dieser Konstruktionen sind ja nun einmal nicht größer, darin sind sich alle gleich. Ich werde mir dann morgen den Skimmer von Oase zulegen.

Vielen Dank allen beteiligten!!

Gruß
Timo & Claudia


----------



## Testpilot (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

So ich noch einmal.
Wollte noch kurz einen Statusbericht zur Lage abgeben 

 


Genial das Teil, genau richtig für unserenTeich.
Hätte nie gedacht das derart viel, nennen wir es mal Biomasse, in unserem Teich sein Unwesen treibt  

Teichoberfläche ist jetzt nach 3 Stunden Betrieb trotz wechselnder Winde nahezu frei von Verunreinigungen jeglicher Art.

Nochmal vielen Dank!!

Die Investition hat sich gelohnt!!


----------



## geha (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo

habt Ihr Erfahrung mit dem O--se Swimskim 25 und z.b. Schwimmpflanzen wie z.b. __ Froschbiss - Wird der auch eingesaugt....

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## zickenkind (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo @ all,

habe auch den SwimSkim 25 und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Allerdings habe ich den Korb mit dem dünnen Filterschwamm herausgenommen und durch ein Stück Filterschwamm mit mehr stärke ersetzt. Ergebniss ist das dass häufige entleeren ein wenig in die Länge gezogen werden kann, Filterschwammstärke ca. 5 cm. Weiterer Vorteil ist auch das hier noch mehr Schwebealgen entfernt werden. Werde mal später ein paar Bilder nachreichen.

73 Michael


----------



## geha (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Michael - auf die Fotos bin ich schon gespannt. Wie lange hast du den O..se schon, in einem anderem Forum habe ich gelesen dass es im Folgejahr Probleme mit der Elektrik gibt - FI fliegt raus... und wie sieht es mit Schwimmpflanzen aus?

Gruß Georg


----------



## maritim (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

hallo georg,

leider kenne ich deinen skimmer nicht.

wenn man einen guten skimmer hat, dann macht er auch seinen dienst richtig
der skimmer kann leider nicht zwischen blätter, fadenalgen und deinem schönen __ froschbiss unterscheiden.

ich wünsche so sehr, das sich der gemeine schwimmfarn nicht nur im bachlauf ausbreitet.
im sommer werfe den farn immer in den teich und hoffe, das er sich in den ecken ansiedelt.
drei stunden später hängt der farn im skimmer und im siebfilter.:evil

habe einen tipp von einem teichfreund bekommen, wie man die ansiedlung in einigen bereichen vom teich erreichen könnte.
spanne einfach im gewünschten bereich der ansiedlung eine nylonschnur unterhalb der wasserlinie. 
so können die schwimmpflanzen nicht über die schnur, weil sie mit den wurzeln an der schnur hängen bleiben.
so kommen die schöne pflanzen auch nicht in den skimmer.

gruß peter


----------



## geha (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Peter -
das könnte klappen mit einer Nylonschnur kurz unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche...
auf jeden Fall einen Test wert. 

p.s. ich habe NOCH keinen Skimmer 

Gruß Georg


----------



## zickenkind (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

So nun die versprochenen Bilder,

sind 10 min alt, leider ist der grüne Algenschaum im Betreib nicht so zu sehen.

 

 

 
Hier habe ich den Schwamm nur einmal kurz ausgedrückt, wenn mit Wasser gespült wird dann habe ich eine grüne Suppe dort.
 

 

Ansonsten tut der Skimmer seinen Dienst im 3.Jahr, Schwimmpflanzen werden mit Sicherheit eingezogen, allerdings kannst Du den Skimmer auch im Radius beschränken indem Du ein Gewicht unten ran machst. FI- keine Probleme.

Wenn noch mehr Fragen dann her damit......

73 Michael


----------



## geha (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hi Michael

ein großes Danke für die Bilder - ich denke der ist schon nicht schlecht, da ich ihn ja auch nur im Frühjahr und Herbst einsetzen möchte. Ist das der Swimskim 25?


Gruß Georg


----------



## Testpilot (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Zur Not, um die Reinigungsintervalle etwas zu strecken, kann man auch die dem Paket beiligende zweite Matte einfach in den Korb legen. 
Dazu ein Loch in die Mitte der Matte stechen und über den Zampfen des Korbes ziehen. Das hat den Vorteil das man den Korb weiterhin nutzen kann.
Funktioniert(e) auch wunderbar!!


----------



## zickenkind (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Georg,

ja es ist der 25`er, ist für Oberfläachen bis 25m/2 gedacht. Bei mir läuft er Tagsüber, Nachts ist er aus. Aber er kann natürlich auch immer durchlaufen, war kein Problem in den letzten Jahren. Habe ihn nur Nachts aus wegen Stromsparen. Luft drücke ich über einen Luftsprudler in den Teich. Bin mit dem Skimmer sehr zufrieden. 

73 Michael


----------



## tobi16 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?*

also ich habe ihn wieder zurückgegeben, hat mich nicht überzeugt....


----------

